

Ask YC: Any way to find "top" list over time? - nopassrecover

Hi,<p>Is there any way (perhaps a feature of SearchYC?) to find the "top" HN articles over a period of time?<p>The motivation for asking is that I saw an article recently (had a graph about the effect of addiction and declining pleasure reponses in the brain) and can't find it at all after numerous bookmark, searchYC and google searches.
======
wallflower
If it hit #1:

<http://Twitter.com/HackerNewsBot>

If not, I've always wanted to write a quick script that scrapes the top 25
links every X hours and stores them in a database table. You could do some
cool visualizations with it. Maybe this weekend.

~~~
nopassrecover
Oh cool thanks that's helpful - both the bot and your idea.

I have a feeling this article may have even been deleted or something or maybe
I just imagined it was on HN.

------
makecheck
If you click on your profile, there's a "saved" list of things that (as I
recall) is based on what you vote up or comment on.

So if you acted on that article, it should be there somewhere. :)

~~~
nopassrecover
Ha thanks, I probably didn't but that's a nice touch :-)

